#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Laboratory Measurements >  >  >  ASTM D1250-IP200 Petroleum Measurement Tables - Table 54

## Deer

Hi 

Anyone having ASTM D1250-IP200 Petroleum Measurement Tables(Metrics Version 1953)?

Please share~

I am looking for a API constants' table from table 54 which is same as following table:-

Interval  Range of d60      P1 106    P2 106    P3 106    P4 106
1           0.560 - 0.570    3576.4    4256.1    1.493     1.786
2           0.570 - 0.585    3343.1    3845.6    1.492     1.786
3           0.585 - 0.600    3012.3    3280.0    1.492     1.785
4           0.600 - 0.620    2448.9    2340.9    1.589     1.947
5           0.620 - 0.640    2225.1    1980.0    1.588     1.946


6           0.640 - 0.660    1936.6    1529.1    1.588     1.946
7           0.660 - 0.680    1817.7    1348.9    1.588     1.945
8           0.680 - 0.700    1756.4    1258.7    1.588     1.945


THANKSSee More: ASTM D1250-IP200 Petroleum Measurement Tables - Table 54

----------


## jake28i

You can download ASTM Table 54b here: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

